# The Haven Could use help



## JadeIcing (Jul 31, 2009)

Haven Needs Help


----------



## Happi Bun (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm so happy that everyone (rescues, welfare groups, concerned citizens) are coming together to save these rabbit's! What's happening to them is terrible. I'm going to try to donate some money to the cause.

Here is the video posted on SaveABunny

[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/F3XxG2FEH_k[/flash]


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 1, 2009)

That video brought tears to my eyes. I wish I was closer so I help. The least I can do is send a donation.


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 1, 2009)

Now I'm crying after that video!

I wish I could help, but I am over in AZ and I don't have the extra money to donate .


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 1, 2009)

i wish so badly i could help and foster, or at least donate. but i dont have any money to help...its so sad how people can do this. and its so good that there are people like those rescuers who put thier time and energy into worrying and saving the life of a rabbit, to some who is just simply a rabbit and nothing more...bless them and good wishes to those that they rescue and binky free to those who passed.


----------



## osprey (Aug 3, 2009)

We are pretty close now to securing liability insurance that will supposedly allow us to make a big push and try to get the majority of the rabbits out of this site. We are currently barred from entering the main part of the site because the school district is concerned about liability (I suppose kids with guns and people with dogs are exempt from these concerns), so we have to get an insurance policy to cover our volunteers before we can go in. The rabbits that have been taken out already were captured on the perimeter of the property, on the regular school grounds. This litter was taken out last week, no mom in sight. They are about 3 weeks old we think:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 3, 2009)

Please keep us updated. 

On a another forum group I subscribe to, the (Bay Area Rabbit Rescue Groups Overwhelmed By Hundreds of Rabbits...) article and pictures from SaveABunny and quotes from Heather Bechtel and Marcy Schaaf were included.


----------



## Karlie (Aug 5, 2009)

Where are they located? If they are within driving distance or someone could transport halfway or something to where I am located I could take five or so,right now thats all my shelter has room for but I should be getting more cages in soon, I'm not sure how many, so should be able to take more than that.


----------



## osprey (Aug 5, 2009)

We are located in Scotts Valley, California, near Santa Cruz. The rescue operation is taking place in San Jose, CA


----------



## Karlie (Aug 5, 2009)

Sadly, I live in IN and could not travel that far, I wish I could help!

Good luck to you,

Karlie


----------



## osprey (Aug 13, 2009)

The Rabbit Haven finally went into the fenced off area in force on Tuesday Night 8/11. Roughly two dozen volunteers were at the site from 6 PM to 1:30 AM. The statistics of this site are sobering:
- 12 rabbits were captured, treated for fleas and ticks and taken into foster care on Tuesday night
- The remains of over 125 dead rabbits have been found in and around this site so far, including 93 that have shown up in the backyard of an adjacent property owned by a retired policeman
- At least 75 rabbits from 2 week old kits to full grown adults have been taken from the site and rescued by The Rabiit Haven, Save A Bunny, PAWS, Northstar and Team Fur
- At least 6 adults and 2 babies remain at the site, and could not be caught on Tuesday
The rescues involved are now desperatley short of foster site space, as we try to find homes for these bunnies. Another attempt will be made this weekend to capture the remaining adults and 2 small kits that are still at the site. The Rabbit Haven has already started getting the rescued bunnies altered, and we will soon be seeking adopters for them. Any help that you can give will be greatly appreciated.

The Rabbit Haven


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 14, 2009)

I'll try to give up something here in WI, something or anything small to moderate, so as to help the innocent adults and babes that volunteers are trying to assist.

The statistics make me wrench. !!! That many turned loose to overpopulate, than be found dead. Why do people dump and not take responsibility? If someone cares enough to get their rabbit speutered, they probably won't discard the companion.

Remains of over 125 dead rabbits. My thoughts go out to all who are trying to help the innocent pets.

please send updates if time allows,


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 15, 2009)

http://www.therabbithaven.org/SJRescue_072009.html


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 15, 2009)

The little Rex with the syringe in his mouth, held by the blonde-haired woman, is a priceless photo. Thank goodness people rescue and treat, and help.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Aug 16, 2009)

Man, I have extra supplies here that I would LOVE to send your way, box 'em up and mail them. I mean they aren't perfect, but soem of them are the smaller 'dog dishes' deep colored water dishes for dogs and a couple of small water bottles that i was given that i'm bleaching out for steralization. 
Is that something that you could use at the Rabbit Haven??


----------



## osprey (Aug 20, 2009)

I posted another new Moreland story on The Haven's website today. It tells the story of Hawkeye, a tiny baby born at the site who was literally snatched from the talons of a hawk as a rescue was in progress.

Hawkeye's Story


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh, Bless his little heart . He had a real lucky escape - thank goodness he was seen being taken by the hawk.

Jan


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 20, 2009)

osprey, you and all the volunteers at The Rabbit Haven are humans with invisible halo's.:hug1 Hold precious and hug all you rescue. May good homes follow... to all you save.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 22, 2009)

:bump


----------



## osprey (Aug 23, 2009)

We had an adoption show this weekend, and 3 of the Moreland bunnies found homes of their own. My family fostered one of the Moreland litters for a few days, and I made a video of them while they were with us. We call this litter the Five of Hearts, and 2 of them were adopted at the show on Saturday.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jruMXqXZX7A]Five of Hearts Video[/ame]


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 20, 2009)

Bumping for update?


----------



## osprey (Oct 20, 2009)

I am behind on updates, I have a new story to post about another of the rescued babies. Perhaps this can tide you over, this is a video of my two foster babies Elphie and Glinda, two little Dutch mixes rescued from the Moreland site.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEViG4W4-WU]Glinda & Elphie's video[/ame]


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 20, 2009)

Such an awesome video. I love seeing rescue rabbits enjoying the "bun life". It's the lucky ones that find there way into great rescues like The Haven.


----------

